# New Boat



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, I recently bought a house. The previous owner left a 15'6" Skiff. It is a deep V, kind of like a giant rowboat. Rated at 25hp. I am picking up a motor this weekend for it. I have a trailer, and am getting the rest of my gear and registration all finalized. I have questions about where I am safe to go in a boat that size. I would like to launch over by Ocean View and take it out by the HRBT for Striper in May-June. Then out for Flounder during the summer. Any opinions on if this would be safe in a boat of that size? I see people in some fairly small whalers, and carolina skiffs out there.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah im out there all the time in my 17ft CC and see Jon boats out there with a 9.9 hp. So you will be fine just pick your days and run a search on this site for marine charts where you will see the layout of the water depth. Watch the current! I know of 2 sand bars that are great to fish but get fairly shallow durring the out going and low tide. Take an anchor and a lifevest and enjoy!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

you will be fine at the HRBT...can got much farther if you pick your days...great place to fish, all year...


----------



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

Lynnehaven River, inside Lesner bridge. When calm you can shoot out to the 1st island.


----------

